# mucosectomy



## crverica21 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi, I do billing for a GI group and my doctors are starting to perform mucosectomies including rubber banding and snare.  Does anyone know how this should be coded?  I have looked it up and all i can find is the unlisted code. 

any help will be great...thanks


----------



## hewitt (Dec 30, 2011)

Can you describe what will be done? Is this a part of another larger procedure or done by itself? Seems there should be more involved.... In the meantime, try looking at 45113, 44157, 44158. These probably are not exactly what you are looking for, but is a beginning!


----------

